# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه قسم خاص بالشبكات الوطنية للإتصالات المغربية(Sim card) قسم اتصالات المغرب(Maroc Telecom)  ادخال تعبئة اتصالات المغرب دون الاتصال ب 555

## GSM-AYA

* اليوم سوف اقدم لكم شرح بالتفصيل  كيف يمكنك ان تدخل الى بطاقتك تعبئة دون الاتصال ب الرقم المعروف 555 ولكسب الوقت ايضا طريقة يعرفها الكتير والكتير لايعرفونها والجدد ايضا لايعرفونها الطريقة كالتالي*  *اولا نكتب في الهاتف  هدا الكود #555# تم نضغط على الاتصال*   ننتظر قليلا سوف تأتينا رسالة تطلب منا ادخال الكود المكون من 14  ندخل الكود تم نضغط على اوكي  تمت العملية بنجاح دون الاتصال ب 555

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## salinas

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## Fannan1

بــارك الـلـه فـيــك

----------


## narosse27

جزاك الله كل خير
 اخى الكريم
 موضوع جميل جدا ومفيد
   <

----------


## narosse27

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## hassan riach

بــارك الـلـه فـيــك   بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## timali

جزاك الله كل خير
 اخى الكريم
 موضوع جميل جدا ومفيد

----------


## noure99

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## coucou152

بارك الله فيك

----------


## wassim

مشكووووووووووووور

----------


## عيدة54

شكرا اخي علي هذا الخبر الجميل يا ريت تشرح كيف تعبئتها على المديم3ج وشكرا.

----------


## عيدة54

شكرا اخي علي هذا الخبر الجميل يا ريت تشرح كيف تعبئتها على المديم3ج وشكرا.

----------


## samprocis

thankssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## sadikokom2013

مشكوووووووووووووور

----------


## kawakib13

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## tornadoo

شكرا جزييييييييلا

----------


## سمير الليل

*احسن و اسهل طريقة    شكرا اخي..*

----------


## ROBOT2

الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## meknase

هل هو صالح فقط لاتصلات المغرب ام للجميع

----------


## bilalff

good

----------

